# Obscure bands from the 90's



## Guest (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If you like adventurous, off beat rock music, this is a great album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A band i saw a few times.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

And the very odd ska-punk band, Zen Baseballbat


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"She Said" - Longpigs

Longpigs were a British alternative rock band who rose to fame on the fringe of Britpop in the 1990s, comprising Crispin Hunt (vocals), Richard Hawley (guitar), Simon Stafford (bass guitar) and former Cabaret Voltaire member Dee Boyle (drums) who was replaced by Andy Cook for their second album. Hailing from Sheffield, the group had success with singles such as "She Said", "On and On", and their well-received debut album The Sun Is Often Out (1996).


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Sleep" - Marion

Marion are an English Britpop band, formed in 1993 in Macclesfield, Cheshire. The band's classic lineup featured frontman Jaime Harding (born Jaime Brian Harding), guitarist Phil Cunningham, guitarist Tony Grantham, bassist Nick Gilbert and drummer Murad Mousa. 
The band released two studio album before splitting up in 1999, due to Harding's heroin addiction which saw him stop turning up to rehearse with the band that year.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Time For The Rest Of Your Life" - Strangelove

Strangelove were an English alternative rock band, formed in Bristol in 1991 comprising singer Patrick Duff, guitarists Alex Lee & Julian Poole, bassist Joe Allen and John Langley on drums. They released three albums before they disbanded in 1998.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Twelve Reasons Why I Love Her" - My Life Story

My Life Story are a British indie pop group who peaked in the mid to late 1990s, when they were regarded as part of the Britpop movement. Fronted by singer/songwriter Jake Shillingford, the group was formed in London around 1991, and inherited their name from an earlier group in which Shillingford had appeared. A cross between a pop group and a chamber orchestra, the band's sound was heavily oriented toward orchestral instruments.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"You're Gorgeous" - Babybird

Babybird are an indie band from the United Kingdom formed in 1995 and active until early 2013, fronted by Stephen Jones, who has also released records as a solo artist, using his own name, and as Black Reindeer.

The group's second single, "You're Gorgeous", reached number 3 in the UK in October 1996, and was one of the biggest selling singles of the year, going on to chart around the world. However, it presented a more commercial face to the public in comparison to Jones's earlier work, as well as in comparison to the rest of the material on the Ugly Beautiful album. The album produced two more hit singles in "Candy Girl" and "Cornershop".


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

"Getting Away With It" - Electronic

Electronic was an English alternative dance supergroup formed by New Order singer and guitarist Bernard Sumner and ex-Smiths guitarist Johnny Marr. They co-wrote the majority of their output between 1989 and 1998, collaborating with Neil Tennant and Chris Lowe, of Pet Shop Boys, on three tracks in their early years, and former Kraftwerk member Karl Bartos on nine songs in 1995.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I was a Joy Electric fan when they were called Dance House Children.






Their song Sweet Sweet Charity is a favorite.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Th Faith Healers UK


----------

